# Creeping charlie



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

So I have been wanting to get some pennywort for a floating plant in my tank. So far I cant find it anywhere. Then I got an idea. I have a lot of creeping charlie growing around my house (that ivy-like weed that grows everwhere and doesn't ever die no matter how much you butcher it :hihi. The plant looks like pennywort...sorta, but does this stuff grow like pennywort aka will it float on the surface?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you tried looking at pond supply or nursery stores?
The garden center near me frequently carries pennywort as a marginal plant for ponds...


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

LetThereBeFish said:


> So I have been wanting to get some pennywort for a floating plant in my tank. So far I cant find it anywhere. Then I got an idea. I have a lot of creeping charlie growing around my house The plant looks like pennywort...sorta, but does this stuff grow like pennywort aka will it float on the surface?


You can try that. 
It also grows naturally all through PA. Look around shallow areas of water and soggy soils nears bodies of water.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve001 said:


> You can try that.
> It also grows naturally all through PA. Look around shallow areas of water and soggy soils nears bodies of water.


Thanks person who has the same name as me!  The weed is pretty indestructable, so why not put it in water. I grabbed a bunch of the stuff and stuck it around my filter spraybar. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## bikinibottom (Nov 18, 2012)

So what was the outcome of this experiment??


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

yeah how did that stuff take the transfer?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I thought it was creeping jenny? And look at my 5.5 gallon tank, it has a good amount of that in there, though I keep it planted like a stem.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Hederacea glechoma, or creeping Charlie - from the mint family.

I have actually seen this available in submerged form at one of my LFS.

Grows softer greener leaves underwater. I tried to train it as a carpet, without much success yet. I have no doubt with plenty of trimming
and effort you could produce something similar to a hydrocotyle carpet.

IT does look nice as a grouping of stem plants also.


----------

